# Feeling desperate :(



## angel jayvian

I decided to sent my babys body to get an autopsy I called today and still nothing I asked what will happen with the body after.. they said if I'm not going to have a funeral or a burial they are going to bury him some place were they bury bodies that are not claim. That made me so sad:( I couldn't stop crying. I don't know what to do.. I feel desperate .i cant give my baby a proper burial because there's no money I feel horrible :(.. I dont know what to do !!! Just had to let it all out thanks :'(


----------



## hannpin

oh lovely I am so sorry. I dont really know what to suggest, is there anyone who could lend u the money, or a charity near you who raises money for baby burials, or maybe a bank loan.

Sending you big :hugs: I really hope things work out for you xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry. :( Every funeral home we heard of over here provide free funerals for babies. We paid for the plot (£600) but the coffin, cars etc were provided free. Do you not have anything like that there?


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
I am so sorry for your loss. I see you are in New York, I am in Staten Island and the funeral homes here will charge you only 100 dollars for the priest and to bury your precious one. Resurrection Cemetery in Staten Island, New York will put your baby in a special place where my Ava is, all the babies have their own casket and are buried together and around are 5 huge stones with the names of our babies and we can go and make a little memorial under the stones or the huge statue there. it's beautiful. If you want the phone numbers let me know and I will send them to you. Like I said it will only cost 100 dollars for all this. The funeral home name is Scalia phone is 718-356-6363
Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

Hiya hunni! Big hugs!!


Like above can u not borrow a bit of cash i know that round here,they provide stuff for baby that young....All we had to pay for was the plot xx


----------



## collie_crazy

I would have a look for charities that might be able to help you sweetie :hugs: I know there are a few in the UK but there must be some in the US to.

If not then contact your funeral home and ask if they would consider a payment plan for you :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh Hon, that's awful - I can't help re US as I'm in NZ but again here the funeral home provided their services free of charge, it's what they do for wee babies and early losses - we paid for the tiny casket and we had them cremated so we can release the ashes somewhere nearer home (the hospital and funeral directors were 4 hrs from where we live), so paid the cramatorium fee which was so minimal. So it may be worth inquiring, you may be surprised. I hope you can find some help - Andypanda's thing sounds good? Hope you get something sorted, thinking of you at this rough time hon. xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Mon_n_john said:


> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.

That is so nice.. I will also help .. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Aww, that's very nice of you too. I just can't imagine her poor little baby being buried in an unmarked place. Chin up Angel, we are here for you!


----------



## angel jayvian

Andypanda6570 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.
> 
> That is so nice.. I will also help .. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks you guys ..iam goin tomorrow to the funeral home and find out the cost..i found a program that's going to help me with $900 and I have to.cone up with the rest..thanks againg girls iwill keep u guys updated .


----------



## DueSeptember

*The Hospital paid for mine because she wasnt Born alive *


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mon_n_john said:


> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.




Andypanda6570 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.
> 
> That is so nice.. I will also help .. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


You girls are sweet.




angel jayvian said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.
> 
> That is so nice.. I will also help .. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks you guys ..iam goin tomorrow to the funeral home and find out the cost..i found a program that's going to help me with $900 and I have to.cone up with the rest..thanks againg girls iwill keep u guys updated .Click to expand...

I hope that you can manage to sort something out. If not I am with the other girls and will give a little something to help x


----------



## Andypanda6570

Vickieh1981 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.Click to expand...
> 
> That is so nice.. I will also help .. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You girls are sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel jayvian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry hun. Inquire to see how much it will cost like AndyPanda suggested. I will gladly send some funds on my behalf to the funeral home you select. I'll help you in any way I can. Hugs.Click to expand...
> 
> That is so nice.. I will also help .. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks you guys ..iam goin tomorrow to the funeral home and find out the cost..i found a program that's going to help me with $900 and I have to.cone up with the rest..thanks againg girls iwill keep u guys updated .Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that you can manage to sort something out. If not I am with the other girls and will give a little something to help xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kam78

Completely breaks my heart.... I do not know of any other suggestions, other than what everyone else has already mentioned ... I didn't have to worry about that part, the hospital I delivered in took care of everything... all I had to pay for was her headstone... 

Please keep us updated as to how much it will cost .. I will be more than happy to help.. Just let us know where to send payments and info doll .... Xoxo

Chin up, you are never alone .....


----------



## Andypanda6570

kam78 said:


> Completely breaks my heart.... I do not know of any other suggestions, other than what everyone else has already mentioned ... I didn't have to worry about that part, the hospital I delivered in took care of everything... all I had to pay for was her headstone...
> 
> Please keep us updated as to how much it will cost .. I will be more than happy to help.. Just let us know where to send payments and info doll .... Xoxo
> 
> Chin up, you are never alone .....

Kelly,
The hospital also made all the arrangements and all I had to do was pay the priest which was 100 bucks, I didn't buy a headstone cause we decided to bury Ava with all he babies and not in her own grave .They have 5 huge headstones with all the babies names on them and a saying from the bible. We were going to get a private headstone and bury her alone , but we decided against it and put her with the babies,. 
The only way it could cost more than the 100 bucks is if angel jayvian (Sorry I don't know your name) is getting a private plot with a headstone. 
Can I ask are they preserving the baby in the hospital ? And is it a private plot with a headstone? Again I will do all I can to help. XOXO


----------



## shenjall

I'm so sorry for your loss my dear. 

Is cremation an option for you? From what I understand, most funeral homes will cremate for free and place the remains in a temp container for you. The only cost would be an urn should you decide to buy one from them or online. There are many lovely ones online that are reasonably priced as well. 

Our son was born at 16 weeks and the funeral home we called did everything -no charge. 

I hope everything works out for you. ((hugs))


----------



## angel jayvian

Andypanda6570 said:


> Hi,
> I am so sorry for your loss. I see you are in New York, I am in Staten Island and the funeral homes here will charge you only 100 dollars for the priest and to bury your precious one. Resurrection Cemetery in Staten Island, New York will put your baby in a special place where my Ava is, all the babies have their own casket and are buried together and around are 5 huge stones with the names of our babies and we can go and make a little memorial under the stones or the huge statue there. it's beautiful. If you want the phone numbers let me know and I will send them to you. Like I said it will only cost 100 dollars for all this. The funeral home name is Scalia phone is 718-356-6363
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey andypanda ..
I live in the bronx I dont know how far but I dont mind I will travel for my baby to have a place where he belongs..you said the hospital paid for everything? Is it a type of program?


----------



## Andypanda6570

angel jayvian said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am so sorry for your loss. I see you are in New York, I am in Staten Island and the funeral homes here will charge you only 100 dollars for the priest and to bury your precious one. Resurrection Cemetery in Staten Island, New York will put your baby in a special place where my Ava is, all the babies have their own casket and are buried together and around are 5 huge stones with the names of our babies and we can go and make a little memorial under the stones or the huge statue there. it's beautiful. If you want the phone numbers let me know and I will send them to you. Like I said it will only cost 100 dollars for all this. The funeral home name is Scalia phone is 718-356-6363
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey andypanda ..
> I live in the bronx I dont know how far but I dont mind I will travel for my baby to have a place where he belongs..you said the hospital paid for everything? Is it a type of program?Click to expand...

No, the hospital didn't pay, they set it up. All you have to do is call the funeral home and tell them what happened and where the body is, I am assuming it is in the hospital? They cover it all and then they will bury the baby in Resurrection Cemetery with all the other babies , that is where my Ava is. It will cost about 100 dollars for the priest./ However if you want to bury your baby in their own plot and their own headstone then you are talking a lot of money. The plot is about 2500 to 3000 and then the headstones range for 1500 and up, is that what you mean to do or would you want to do what I did with Ava?
All you have to do is call that number I posted earlier in the thread and they will do the rest? I just was not sure what you wanted to do?
XOOX


----------



## angel jayvian

Andypanda6570 said:


> angel jayvian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am so sorry for your loss. I see you are in New York, I am in Staten Island and the funeral homes here will charge you only 100 dollars for the priest and to bury your precious one. Resurrection Cemetery in Staten Island, New York will put your baby in a special place where my Ava is, all the babies have their own casket and are buried together and around are 5 huge stones with the names of our babies and we can go and make a little memorial under the stones or the huge statue there. it's beautiful. If you want the phone numbers let me know and I will send them to you. Like I said it will only cost 100 dollars for all this. The funeral home name is Scalia phone is 718-356-6363
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey andypanda ..
> I live in the bronx I dont know how far but I dont mind I will travel for my baby to have a place where he belongs..you said the hospital paid for everything? Is it a type of program?Click to expand...
> 
> No, the hospital didn't pay, they set it up. All you have to do is call the funeral home and tell them what happened and where the body is, I am assuming it is in the hospital? They cover it all and then they will bury the baby in Resurrection Cemetery with all the other babies , that is where my Ava is. It will cost about 100 dollars for the priest./ However if you want to bury your baby in their own plot and their own headstone then you are talking a lot of money. The plot is about 2500 to 3000 and then the headstones range for 1500 and up, is that what you mean to do or would you want to do what I did with Ava?
> All you have to do is call that number I posted earlier in the thread and they will do the rest? I just was not sure what you wanted to do?
> XOOXClick to expand...

 Thank you iam so happy now I called and made all arrangements .the funeral is going to pick up my baby today from the hospital. All I have to pay is $100 +$41 for the permit..thank you so much. And thanks to everyone !


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's great news xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am soooo happy to hear it. If you need anything let me know..
XOXOOX Andrea :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's so good to hear. Please let us know if you need anything else. I pray this will give you a little peace.


----------



## jennijunni

Almost all funeral homes will cremate for free, and you either pay for an urn, which most places is $25, or they donate it. Or they will actually do a burial free of charge. You should call around. I know it is tough, and I know it is hard to deal with, but this will give you closure, and will help you on your way to heal your heart. I am so sorry. Super big hugs.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh I am so glad you got things sorted for your angel hun :hugs: 

Does this mean Jayvian and Ava will be buried at the same place? Thats sweet.


----------



## Vickieh1981

collie_crazy said:


> Oh I am so glad you got things sorted for your angel hun :hugs:
> 
> Does this mean Jayvian and Ava will be buried at the same place? Thats sweet.

Awww that actually would be really sweet, to have them together x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I never thought of that! That would be wonderful if they were together......
Thank you for thinking of that , I don't know why I didn't think of that 
I love you all, you all are so sweet and kind :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angel jayvian

Yes our babies are going to be together :)..
Our little angels <3.


----------



## Andypanda6570

angel jayvian said:


> Yes our babies are going to be together :)..
> Our little angels <3.

xoxoxo How great is that and so special..XOXOXOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

I see that you got it sorted, but if you are in need of funds, please contact me via PM.


----------

